
Why is Sweden not recommending face masks to the public? - imartin2k
https://www.thelocal.se/20200514/explained-why-is-sweden-not-recommending-face-masks-to-the-public
======
nabla9
They are partly correct. Wearing face mask provides little protection for the
user.

The reason to use them in public is to protect others.

~~~
cjbenedikt
"The reason to use them in public is to protect others." Good enough reason
for me.

